# Hobby 750S Electrics Gremlin



## Fugglestick (Aug 30, 2007)

Hi all, can anyone help please.
I have a 2001 750S, and the charging electrics work fine when running on the engine.
When connected to the mains supply, the control panel LED shows red, as if the battery is not hooked up, and the battery discharges through normal use. When the little red light switch on the seat control box is switched on/off, all relays click in ok. But no mains charge. The battery then charges up when I run the engine. I have had the seats off, pulled/pushed all wires, connections and fuse holders, no joy. Checked the split charging pcb, all seems o.k.
The voltage regulators are cold and only 12.41 volts ac comes off the transformer. Then, last night, all worked fine!!??****. volatge regs warmed up [big time due to discharged battery] then 12 hours later, LED showed green fully charged. This morning, no mains charging. Can anyone help me with this gremlin please. Thanks Fuggs


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Check all the PCBs for dry joints would be my first reaction, sounds like expansion/contraction/vibration may be factor if it's intermittent.


----------



## 100688 (Aug 24, 2006)

Have a similar problem on my 750 FML
when connected to the mains the red light stays on, the charger appears to stay on and the leisure batterys get very hot, the light does not go green and the batterys discharge. Like your problem the engine only seems to give a charge to the batterys?
I have three 110 amp batterys in line and am wondering if the charger has packed up! However when I turn up after a long drive the charger seems to see the batterys as charged and the light goes green, but only for a short while until the batterys discharge a little.
If you find an answer please post


----------

